# Epoxy flooring write up



## havasu (Jun 19, 2012)

I recently did my second epoxy garage and thought I would provide a little write up. This is the kit I used. 

View attachment 1340049921679.jpg


View attachment 1340050313928.jpg


----------



## havasu (Jun 19, 2012)

Once the garage is swept clean, use a flat razor blade and scrape off the stuck on bits of junk and using a blower, the garage is now clean. Get a garden hose and wet the floor, looking for any oil spots and pre-treat with some laundry detergent and scrub the area to ensure the oil is gone. 

View attachment 1340054153211.jpg


----------



## havasu (Jun 19, 2012)

Once the floor is completely wet, sprinkle the two bags of included citric acid on the floor, let it set for a few minutes, then with the aid of a hard bristle brush, scrub the acid about the floor. The acid is safe to plants and will not stain the driveway, but does a great job with etching the concrete for a better epoxy bite. Once the floor has been scrubbed completely, wash out the acid and squeegee the wetness off the floor. You will see how the acid turns the concrete real rough and gives it a white appearance. Also, using a high speed blower really works wonders with drying the floor quicker. 

View attachment 1340054159293.jpg


View attachment 1340049887459.jpg


View attachment 1340049856099.jpg


----------



## havasu (Jun 19, 2012)

Using a good quality tape, tape off the walls and the edges of the floor. I applied the tape directly in the center of where the garage door falls, so there is no sign of the epoxy on the floor when the garage doors are shut. 

View attachment 1340054168902.jpg


----------



## havasu (Jun 19, 2012)

Mix your part "A" with part "B" epoxy, making sure you know the outside temperature. The directions will tell you how many minutes to wait after mixing. Our outside temperature was 77 degrees, and the directions said to wait 10 minutes, then paint the edges (they allow five minutes to complete the edge painting) and begin rolling the floor 15 minutes after mixing. Since this kit allows coverage for a 2 1/2 car garage, spread evenly and you should be done with 1/2 of the garage when your first gallon runs out. 

View attachment 1340058172794.jpg


View attachment 1340058187229.jpg


----------



## havasu (Jun 19, 2012)

While the paint is still wet, spread the paint chips (optional) after completing an area, making sure you still have access to hand spread the paint chips after rolling an area. 

View attachment 1340058160478.jpg


----------



## havasu (Jun 19, 2012)

Mix up your second batch of epoxy, again making sure of the temperature, and finish the job. Keep in mind, if you pull your tape as you go, it is easy to come off and will not stick in the hardened epoxy. 

View attachment 1340058321582.jpg


----------



## havasu (Jun 19, 2012)

Lastly, the most important tip....never paint an area where you still have a cold beer placed because you will never reach it until the paint dries! 

View attachment 1340058266619.jpg


----------



## havasu (Jun 20, 2012)

Here is the finished job. The floor is still tacky the next morning and the company recommends 24 hours before walking on it, and 3 days minimum before driving on it. As the floor completely dries, the colors will all blend perfectly, and you can blow off the un-stuck paint chips. Since this application was for a mountain house where two persons had slipped in the garage and broke a shoulder and arm, we also added a bag of optional silica sand into the epoxy mix and it was rolled with short backwards strokes to allow the nap of the roller to pick up the epoxy for the best traction possible. 

View attachment 1340062743569.jpg


View attachment 1340062757715.jpg


View attachment 1340133083716.jpg


View attachment 1340133074368.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 20, 2012)

Wow, nice job! What a difference it made.


----------



## Chris (Jun 20, 2012)

Looks good, you want to come by and redo my garage?


----------

